# Has anyone fished for Peacock Bass?



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

In June I will be going to south Florida for a wedding. While I'm there I would like to scratch a fish off the bucket list. Can anybody point me in the right direction near Ft Lauderdale?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

not sure about locations but catching pretty much same as regular bass, just bigger baits.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

go south to belize and youll find some


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

There was a member on here that posted his trip to south fl. and fishing for Peacock bass, had pictures and a narrative. Do a search on here and it should show up.

I did a search and he was about the second one on there. Check it out.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=1755932


----------

